# Bob Sapp Appreciation Thread



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

The Man, The Myth, The LEGEND!!!































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giJxnhvK2js
The Legends highlight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iodfDjaM83Q
The greatest in his cage debut



Now give up your respect ladies and gentleman.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Truly one of the most gifted and technical fighters out there. This guy makes Anderson Silva look like Kimbo Slice when it comes to technicality. 

Anyone watched the classic bout between Bob Sapp and Hong Man Choi? It was like watching art in a ring.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a shame he never fought Paulo César da Silva. That would be an epic contest.


tbh, he did beat Hoost twice...


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Damone said:


>


That's the "You just got Cro Cop'd" face. lol


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

plazzman said:


>


what?


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

I give him cred for even stepping into a ring, but damn he sucks.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giJxnhvK2js

bob sapp is awesome


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

SpecC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giJxnhvK2js
> 
> bob sapp is awesome





:laugh: :fight02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bob Sapp steamrolled Ernesto Hoost....2 times. Still hard to believe.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wq0YdbHlxo

Bob Sapp is awesome, just look at this entrance.

Plus, the man has beaten some good fighters and almost killed Nog.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

XitUp said:


> tbh, he did beat Hoost twice...


Pffft... that wasn't even a kickboxing match. That was like a O-lineman charging the waterboy into a corner of the field.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn we need Sapp/Slice to happen. Sapp would absolutely destroy Kimbo. Kimbo only fights cans anyways, but im pretty sure he'd get owned by Bob if it ever did happen. The Kimbo hype would be ova.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sapp would take a dive if he "fought" Kimbo.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ShreddedAndy said:


> I give him cred for even stepping into a ring, but damn he sucks.


he did beat ernesto twice -))


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

"I thought I was your friend Paul" finish you coloring book stawtowski "ok"


----------

